# Road Hunters



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

I pulled this post off the Pheasants Forever Forum.... I thought it was a perfect example of how one hunter can make the rest of us look bad at times. Note I'm not slamming road hunting so much as the fact that this guy apparently doesn't respect posted land. Here it is:

I started hunting 15yrs ago from the seat of a truck without a dog. I now have a 10yr old GSP and walk for my birds. I will ocassionally road hunt while in route or when skunked. It's just the nature of a diehard bird chassssssser. 
My point is this. Post your land as a HABITAT PLOT not just NO TRES.. Even roadhunters will respect a habitat plot. Seeing birds or not. 
I have a secret tresspass spot I always hit. I've done it for over 10yrs now and this year they posted it HABITAT PLOT NO TRESPASSING! 
I walked away and felt like I was doing my little part to help their effort. It wasn't trespassing anymore. Now it was sacred ground. 
75% of roadhunters are good people willing to push the boundries. But seeing a sign like that will make them think. Do the birds a favor? It's not just a sign anymore.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Interesting, why would he brag about tresspassing? :eyeroll:


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

I don't get it either.... Kind of a different post to say the least. Pretty gutsy to brag about it though. I've had some other hunters tell me about their 'escapades", but rarely do you see them posted. It gets my goat, though, that guys will do this kind of thing intentionally. One of those things that tarnish the rest of us law abiding hunters who try and follow the laws. What do you do? With hunting land getting tougher to access all the time, this kind of behavior certainly doesn't help our cause.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

jamartinmg2 said:


> With hunting land getting tougher to access all the time, this kind of behavior certainly doesn't help our cause.


Amen to that one !! :******:


----------



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

Remmi_&_I said:


> Interesting, why would he brag about tresspassing? :eyeroll:


its not trespassing no one owns the ditch! ive done it many time water runs from a pond to the road i hop in my pod and boat my way onto that pond and shoot me some ducks. Im not breaking the law and no one can stop me. Same thing in this sit. he has the right to run the ditch, 33 feet from the center of the roadway is considered legal ditch.

lata, 2d


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Only in SD are ditches legal. Dithches are not legal in ND. If the field is posted then the ditches are posted. So he was admitting to hunting posted land!


----------



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

jamartinmg2 location says MN and in MN its 33 feet from the center of the roadway, just to let u kno. Thats why i said hes not trespassing.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Check your state guides everyone!

In ND, I'd say 99% of all roads, when posted on both sides, ARE OFF LIMITS TO ROAD HUNTING!!! There are currently 3 cases charged out this season against road hunters in SE ND who shot birds off of a road on which both sides were posted. The land owners own the land under the road, and in the ditch. There is merely an easement for the road over their land.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Yes, but road hunting aside.... this guy admits that he hunts posted land:

"I have a secret tresspass spot I always hit"

I know that different states have different "road" hunt rules, so to speak. I'm not totally keen on road hunting at all unless I am totally confident the land isn't posted, and its in an area that I hunt with some frequency. Back when I was 17 or 18, living in Montana... which was a long time ago, I may have been more inclined to take the easy way and get some birds by driving some back roads. Today, I enjoy walking with my dog and working for them.... much, much more enjoyable and rewarding to work for them in my opinion.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

jamartinmg2 said:


> Yes, but road hunting aside.... this guy admits that he hunts posted land:
> 
> "I have a secret tresspass spot I always hit"


Yep, it says he trespasses! So, he is a LOSER!


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

On another note..... I'm not sure what state the guy was from who wrote the post in Pheasants Forever. I suspect Kansas or Nebraska as he references the opening in another post as being 1 to 2 weeks ago.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Road hunting is legal within the limits of posting regulations and therefore should not be judged as not hunting. There are as many reasons to road hunt as there are reasons not to road hunt. I do not pass judgement on people because they drive buy while hunting. Some people disagree with hunting from a boat and other people like to field hunt. Some people like to sneak or jump potholes and all are legitimate and legal ways to hunt. As long as it is legal and the hunter does not do stupid things, I have no objections as to their method of hunting. I do not like people that come across as "holier" than thou because others differ on their methods. Hunting on posted land or shooting from a vehicle are not acceptable but to road hunt or not to road hunt is up to the individual.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Good point DJ..... each to his own as long as its within the limits of the law.


----------



## mngooser (Mar 27, 2003)

In Minnesota the "Right of Way" ends at 33 feet from the center of the road. You cannot shoot from the road all the way the end of the "Right of Way". The landowner owns the land starting at the end of the "Right of Way". Please explain how is anyone that is ditch hunting, hunting legal?


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Different state, different rules. If it is not posted it is legal to hunt the ditches on the sides that are not posted and South Dakota has their own interpetation.


----------



## mngooser (Mar 27, 2003)

The DNR uses the "Right of Way" to set up their mechanical deer that people foolishly shoot at and get busted. Why does the DNR use the "Right of Way" when they could very easily just place the deer on private property. I am not sure, but it is always illegal to shoot at something in the "Right of Way", but there could be a gray area when dealing with private property and whether or not it is properly posted.

Just a thought.


----------



## mngooser (Mar 27, 2003)

BTW, I am only talking about MN. I don't pretend to know the laws of other states, but the original post said MN.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

MNGOOSER..... I live in MN, but my road hunting comments pertain to ND as that is where I am from and still hunt. Sorry, should have been more clear to begin with. You are right MN law is different in dealing with right of way issues like that. I will reiterate, though, that road hunting isn't so much the issue as hunting on posted land without the landowners permission..... that is what orginally got me going on this thread.


----------



## mngooser (Mar 27, 2003)

Point taken.

Anyone on this forum from Iowa. I was just on the Iowa DNR site and apparently hunters can shoot from the road in that state. Can anyone verify that?


----------



## IAHunter (Sep 1, 2003)

If you can't guess, I'm from Iowa. State law here is that it is illegal to shoot a rifle, pistol, or shotgun slug over a roadway. It is not illegal to shoot birdshot over a roadway. All ditches are public right of ways and hunting is allowed. Hunting on railroads is tresspassing and as such, is not allowed.

IaHunter


----------



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

i agree with DJ's post, we all have our way of hunting and to some they think its not hunting. Remember we are all hunters and no matter how legal we stay there will always be someone who doesnt like what we are doing and our ethics as hunters is to stay away from conflict at all possible. I try hard not to piss anyone off when im hunting, but there are the few ppl who cant learn and ruin hunting for the rest of us.

lata, 2d


----------

